

Apache Server Status for www.apache.org - Garbage
http://www.apache.org/server-status

======
Garbage
I'm not sure why they are still supporting their decision to make that link
accessible to everybody. [http://www.mail-
archive.com/dev@httpd.apache.org/msg48333.ht...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/dev@httpd.apache.org/msg48333.html)

